# Fixed and fluid



## MW (Jun 24, 2006)

Has anyone else found it somewhat anomalous for Presbyterian churches to allow for an ever changing Bible while their subordinate standards are maintained as if settled in the heavens?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Has anyone else found it somewhat anomalous for Presbyterian churches to allow for an ever changing Bible while their subordinate standards are maintained as if settled in the heavens?



Absolutely!  

In the cases you mentioned, the BCO is also fluid and is the de facto standard.

Seriously, my quest for a faithful Presbyterian church took nearly 30 years.

Rev. Winzer, I am elated to find that you are also a member on this forum. I also have read your posts on R_F_W. You are a great encouragement to your brother here in NC.

Cheers,
_Jay_


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Has anyone else found it somewhat anomalous for Presbyterian churches to allow for an ever changing Bible while their subordinate standards are maintained as if settled in the heavens?



1. I think you are overstating the nature of differing translations. 
2. Since these translation updates maintain the same doctrinal conclusions - which is to be expected since we are dealing with the unchanging Word of God - there really is no need to update the content of the Confession or Catechisms. 

That said, I would not be opposed to updating the Confession and catechisms into modern English (as long as the content remains the same!... though I don't think it is necessary.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 24, 2006)

The WSC...


> Question 107: What doth the conclusion of the Lord's Prayer teach us?
> Answer: The conclusion of the Lord's Prayer, which is, For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen, teacheth us to take our encouragement in prayer from God only, and in our prayers to praise him, ascribing kingdom, power, and glory to him; and, in testimony of our desire, and assurance to be heard, we say, Amen.



This part of the Lord's Prayer is not found in the ESV.


----------



## MW (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks, Jay, for the warm welcome.

For "SolaScriptura,"

Language like "these three are one" and "the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world," are verbatim from Scripture. Where the version changes, these statements make no sense.

Good point about the doxology of the Lord's Prayer, "larryjf."


----------

